# Simons rodents..



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Been on the phone to Simon's rodents asking about the skunks they have on there list as i was interested in them..

I was asking the women on the phone all the usual questions, age,sex,colours,and de-scented/intact.

The bit that i am confused about is the de-scented?

I asked if they were de-scented or intact and she replied 'de-scented'

But.. they are only 12 weeks old so how can they be de-scented?

John


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

if they have been descented then they have been illegally done 

either that or she is lying to you cos she thinks you may not want to buy if she says they are intact


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

pm'd you : victory:


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

In my experience with Simons Rodents they will tell you what you want to hear to make a sale


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

PM's replied to.

John


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Only way legally they can be de-scented is if they are US imports I think. Anything UKCB or imported from the EU has to be intact.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Simon's Rodents will do anything to make their sale, like Fuzzball has said... Can't stand them!!!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Edited: Well, just because!


----------



## hellfireie (Aug 31, 2007)

how much they looking for a skunk just out of interest, pm if u dont want to say on here .


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Simon is importing them in large numbers.

They are NOT illegally descented but were legally descented in whichever country this particular batch was bred in.

People should be midful about exactly what they accuse people of.

It's very straightforward, Simon is an importer. He's fetching these animals over fairly frequently and in fairly high numbers.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Mason said:


> Simon is importing them in large numbers.
> 
> They are NOT illegally descented but were legally descented in whichever country this particular batch was bred in.
> 
> ...


I did not start this thread to accuse anyone, i was curious to know how they have legally de-scented skunks in this country of that age..

Does quarantine not take six months, or am i wrong?

John


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

No John, 

You are correct, Quarantine does take six months, otherwise, our American Skunks, could also come in direct from the States, and then hey presto at 12 weeks go to their new owners.

However, all quarantine be it from Europe, States, other Non EU countries, for the likes of this species, must undergo a six month quarantine period.

And no, again, l did not see anything in the way of an accusation with this original thread post.

R


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

I see peoples point now...Apologies it was early and i'd missed the age of the animals in question, US imports would indeed have to go through 6 months of QT.

sorry folks


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> No John,
> 
> You are correct, Quarantine does take six months, otherwise, our American Skunks, could also come in direct from the States, and then hey presto at 12 weeks go to their new owners.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rory,

Thats what i thought..

John



Mason said:


> I see peoples point now...Apologies it was early and i'd missed the age of the animals in question, US imports would indeed have to go through 6 months of QT.
> 
> sorry folks


No problem Mason.

John


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

That will teach me to post before my eyes are working properly. 

Sounds like he may have found a vet who is good at "training them not to spray" in that case.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

but in all fairness mason unless its stated that they have been imported or the say they have how do people know :lol2:

I dont think john set out with any intentions of accusing anyone of anything he just asked a question of how can they be so young but yet descented 

People know its illegal in this country to descent so unless they are told the skunks are imported then its difficult to answer without accusations 


i was myself wondering how he has descented skunks at such a young age 

thank you for answering my question too : victory:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

So is he actually selling these skunks then? Or are they only available for order?


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

tbh simons rodents i avoid like the plague:lol2: didnt help in anyway but just thought id add it :devil:
stu


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

If anyone would like to know how Simon has descented baby skunks for sale all you have to do it phone him and ask.

I did just that when they appeared on his list and John was curious so spoke with them direct. If anything illegal has gone on it is up to Simon and the authorities to address it.


----------

